# Gotta Love the Giants!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good game with an even better outcome! Love watching the Pack get beat in the hallowed halls fo Green Bay!!!!!!!

We all know that the Pro bowl is rigged as well, because the Pro Bowl bound Harris could not even cover a reciever with a bad wheel!!!!!! : :jammin: : :jammin: : :jammin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like a Vikings fan..... uke:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not so much a viking fan as much as I am an anti Packer fan! Domestic violence calls will increase by 20% tonight. Absenteeism will be at near all time highs on Monday. Overall productivity will be of 27% as well in the state of WI!

That is why I am an anti Packer fan! They take themselves way to serious for something they have no control over!!!!!!!

I cheer for whomever is playing them. But I degrees, I really do not think Brett wanted to play tonight in the cold, how else could the Giants have the ball for over 40 minutes in a game at Green Bay!!!!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You must not know any Bears fans......or Cub fans !!!!!!!!!!!

I agree about how silly it is to waste time on things we can't control....like gloating about a sporting event on a talk forum , for example. 

For the record, I believe Favre would enjoy playing in any temperature, on a field of broken glass if necessary.

I've been a Packer fan for 40 years, but the best team won tonight, and I congratulate the Giants. They earned the right to represent the NFC. :beer:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

The giants defense played good again, but the pack should have played better at home. Too bad Bret made another bad throw to end the game, he had a super year. It sure was exciting though. The giants field goal kicker sure hit the panic button twice!

The cheating pats will be hard to beat, but you never know.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Not so much a viking fan as much as I am an anti Packer fan! Domestic violence calls will increase by 20% tonight. Absenteeism will be at near all time highs on Monday. Overall productivity will be of 27% as well in the state of WI!
> 
> That is why I am an anti Packer fan! They take themselves way to serious for something they have no control over!!!!!!!
> 
> I cheer for whomever is playing them. But I degrees, I really do not think Brett wanted to play tonight in the cold, how else could the Giants have the ball for over 40 minutes in a game at Green Bay!!!!!!


Ron,

Seriously...you don't post anything about F-ball all year long on the Open Forum until now? Yet, this is already being discussed in the Sports Forum. You're just as bad as some of my fellow Packer fans. Get over it...whatever team you follow did crappier than the Pack this year.

We got our butts handed to us by a hot team and good luck to the G-men. They deserve a shot at the SB title.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

This underlining thing really sucks!

Wish they would have shown Diana Favre when her old darling threw another pick.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dosch said:


> Wish they would have shown Diana Favre when her old darling threw another pick.


Man thats cold!  
Plus its Deanna Favre...Got your back on that one Taddy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anyone else feel sorry for NFL coaches? When I watch games like this I actually feel for their jobs.

2 prime examples:

New York had a GREAT stop towards the end of the game in the Red Zone. I believe it was 3rd and 4 before the big stop. Then outside the play, I believe it was #29 (Mitchell) for the Giants who throws a guy down after the play for no reason...........15 yard UN. Roughness and a 1st down. If that was my team this guy would never see the playing field again.

Another is something that seems to happen ALL THE TIME in the NFL. The Giants take a kickoff and make a good run, only to have the ball stripped. Now I know dang well that teams have been drilling players since they were kids NOT TO TRY TO PICK UP THE BALL AND RUN...rather COVER THE BALL. Well some idiot for the Packers tries to pick up the ball only to have it knocked out and the Giants recovered.

Sometimes I wonder how someone can make millions playing a game when they can't be smart enough to remember fundamentals.

That's my Monday morning rant. I'm a Vikings fan so there's nothing positive to talk about nowadays. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The second missed kick by the Giants at the end of regulation was not totally the kickers fault. It was a high snap. That usually throws off the timing. I thought that the giants coach was really tough on him coming off the field. I'm glad that the kicker was mentally tough enough to come back and hit the winner.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i really didnt care who won.as i like the steelers being that im close to their area.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much a viking fan as much as I am an anti Packer fan! Domestic violence calls will increase by 20% tonight. Absenteeism will be at near all time highs on Monday. Overall productivity will be of 27% as well in the state of WI!
> ...


Taddy what position do you play, or are you a coach? I ask this because you used the word *"WE"*?

If you are not a player or coach, you underscore my whole point!!!!!!!!!!!!   

But you might want to look at the Sports Forum, because I have a few posts in it! But keep in mind, I have no ill will to the players on the Packers at all. Farve was a great QB who has seen his skills diminish with age. He had a great year against sub par competition. Taucher the O Lineman for them is a solid guy that plays with all his heart every down. I like the coach as well. Decent guy who I think did well with what he had and got a lot out of the players as well.

I just have a hard time with people who do not understand that they have no say or influence in the outcome of the game each week and who allow it to affect their lives and those around them so negatively!

If that person was using drugs or alcohol most people would be seeking intervention. But because their behavior is surrounding the Packers it is excused!

So I make no apology for pointing out the fact that guys beat their girlfriends and wives 20% more after a Packer loss or that productivity goes down as well. To allow yourself to become that wrapped up is totally childish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> So I make no apology for pointing out the fact that guys beat their girlfriends and wives 20% more after a Packer loss or that productivity goes down as well.


Just curious, where do you get your numbers from?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The info was gathered from law enforcement reports from 1995 through 2005 from across the state.

The productivity and absentee rate was garnered from a research company that did a sampling of both blue collar and white collar jobs in Madison and Milwaukee from 1997-2000.

Having lived in WI and run a business their as well. The absentee rate matches as well as productivity. People came into the business with a look that made you think that a parent of child had died. Madison police always ran a higher number of patrol cars and officers during football season.

One of my hunting buddies from Madison is a retired Capt with the police force. He came up from patrol and said most officers refereed to Sunday football as Black and Blue Sunday, not because of the Division games, but the aftermath of a Packer loss.

For people who have not seen this, it is hard to grasp. I know I was shocked when I first arrived and experinced it.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

go STEELERS. I hate every other team esspecially the cheating patriots who i hope get crushed by the giants. BBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Patriots


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

308 said:


> go STEELERS. I hate every other team esspecially the cheating patriots who i hope get crushed by the giants. BBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Patriots


Being better than everyone else does not make them cheaters.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

No, but stealing an opposing teams signals does! :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Gilmore said:
> ...


Ron,

It is too easy to prove how much of a hyprocrite you are...you mock me/Packer fans for saying "we." You may want to read your post here in '05. Oh yeah, great prediction on Culpepper too...he was long done before his knee.

Apparently, you take yourself too seriously as we do in WI you dink! uke:

Don't forget the day you made that comment about them wearing orange was the week they did it to remember the 7 hunters gun downed in Northern WI.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ght=#84334

*Ron Gilmore wrote Jan 3, 2005. *



> I follow two teams the Vikes and who ever is playing the Packers! I only cheered for Elway in one game, same for McNabb! If *we* do go into Limburger Field and win regardless of all that happens I will be a happy man!
> 
> This attitude came from living in Packer land for too many seasons! People would call in sick the day after a loss. Domestic violence calls increased by 20% or more if it was a late afternoon game or evening! Church services where arranged around kickoff times. *And while the Vikes wigs look silly they do not look as stupid as someone sitting in all Orange wearing one! *
> Farve is by far one of the best to play the game. I will say that by the time Culpepper retires if he stays healthy he will have similar numbers and the same # of Superbowl rings and losses as Farve.
> ...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

flippin, flappin, flockin, forkin. fffffffff argh!!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep.....I knew he was a Vikings fan! :wink:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, quoting back to 2005. That's dedication taddy!

And I've been wondering, if you're from OK, why are you a Packers fan?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

But Taddy the fact remains that when the Packers loose women and children get beaten upon at a rate 20% higher than average!!!

No amount of rings or bragging rights claiming GB being Title Town can overshadow that fact.

Thus the next time someone writes that Packer fans are the greatest of all. Remember these stats! And think how many of them became so over the top they hurt someone close to them!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Wow, quoting back to 2005. That's dedication taddy!
> 
> And I've been wondering, if you're from OK, why are you a Packers fan?


Hamm,

The search feature makes it easy. I just can't stand hypocrites. He takes any shots he can at WI. By his way of thinking, using statistics of a few to "paint with a broad bush" irks me...like all Packer fans are bad. Using that thinking, I guess all Blacks are criminals since they are the top of crime statistics. :eyeroll: Anyway...

Born and raised in Reedsville, WI. Joined the AF...been to FL, HI, ND and OK. ND was my favorite, except for the Vikes fans! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> But Taddy the fact remains that when the Packers loose women and children get beaten upon at a rate 20% higher than average!!!
> 
> No amount of rings or bragging rights claiming GB being Title Town can overshadow that fact.
> 
> Thus the next time someone writes that Packer fans are the greatest of all. Remember these stats! And think how many of them became so over the top they hurt someone close to them!!!!!!


Ron,

Nice attempt to change direction. You've made those points and I still don't have any sound proof (other than your word) that those numbers are accurate. Even if they are, they are not representative of the majority of Packer fans. See my previous post about using stats to paint w/ a broad brush.

You didn't even address your hypocrisy... :eyeroll:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

taddy1340 said:


> Hamm,
> 
> The search feature makes it easy. I just can't stand hypocrites. He takes any shots he can at WI. By his way of thinking, using statistics of a few to "paint with a broad bush" irks me...like all Packer fans are bad. Using that thinking, I guess all Blacks are criminals since they are the top of crime statistics. :eyeroll: Anyway...
> 
> Born and raised in Reedsville, WI. Joined the AF...been to FL, HI, ND and OK. ND was my favorite, except for the Vikes fans! :lol:


Ahhh, ok. Makes sense.

Ron, do you have any data like that for other cities? I would bet it's probably similiar across the country.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Taddy, I am not a fanatic in regards to the Vikings. I do not stay home from hunting or fishing or any other event simply because they are playing. I do not record the games to watch at a later time. I follow them as I have for most of my life. I get frustrated but never loose sleep over a loss.

The stats come from the Dept of Health and Human Services from the state of WI. You may be able to find it in the WSJ archives from 1999 and 2001. Nothing has changed in 10 years of monitoring this.

Hamm I am not sure about other teams, but one of the articles eluded to a slight increase in other sports and sport teams of 2-3%, but nothing to the rate that was found with the Packers.

Like I said, before moving there I would always cheer for any NFC Central team. Lions,Tampa,Bears or Pack. But after seeing the things I did, I became an anti Packer fan. I had just moved their in the fall of 95 and at that time I was still a NFC central supporter. But by mid season of 96 I was no longer a supporter.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Does anyone else feel sorry for NFL coaches? When I watch games like this I actually feel for their jobs.
> 
> 2 prime examples:
> 
> ...


Those coaches usually put in 80 hour weeks to. It's stupid but the guys that get calls like that are the ones you want on the field. Especially if they play anything other than QB.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Ron....Glad to hear you don't lose sleep over a Viking loss.

.....'cause that would be a lot of lost sleep !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:

But I guess it's like anything else, and the more you do it the better you get at it. And maybe sleeping after a loss is one of those things. :beer:

And also for the record, I slept OK last night, too.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Taddy, I am not a fanatic in regards to the Vikings. I do not stay home from hunting or fishing or any other event simply because they are playing. I do not record the games to watch at a later time. I follow them as I have for most of my life. I get frustrated but never loose sleep over a loss.


And so what if some are? You keep citing all the negative about a few and using that rationale for your hatred of Packer Nation. Did you not read my point about using stats for judging a mass amount of people?

But you do skip games for fishing and hunting??? So you must be a fanatic of the outdoors then? If so, using your irrational way of thinking, ND hunters drive me crazy with their lazy, drunk a$$es shooting out of p/ups and running down deer...so I shouldn't be a supporter of ND hunters. At least that's how I'd feel using your thinkiing if I let a SMALL minority shape my judgment of a majority!

Do you see my point yet? You have a personal agenda against WI and its residents. You make this too easy... :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You boys might want to take this one to PMs.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Taddy, two things on this! First, WI is full of great people and lots of good friends. We go back every year for visits. I have friends that come up and hunt with me in the fall as well. They are Packer fans true and true. We trade the barbs and fun that goes with it. I wear Vikings gear at the parties in the summer. They put GB stickers on my vehicle!

Two of them where at the last two playoff games and even called me from GB on Sunday and sent me pictures of them tailgating. I was glad they where able to attend and that they had a great time even though the team they support did not win. So your assumption is off base.

Beyond that, check with the state of WI, I am sure you can find the info and read it for yourself. With that I think this has played out as far as it needs to go.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

...and you lost


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

yea and you lost................I love it when they can't let it go!!!

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?S=61#s=61&f=1807&t=1890411


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Not so much a viking fan as much as I am an anti Packer fan! Domestic violence calls will increase by 20% tonight. Absenteeism will be at near all time highs on Monday. Overall productivity will be of 27% as well in the state of WI!
> 
> That is why I am an anti Packer fan! They take themselves way to serious for something they have no control over!!!!!!!
> 
> I cheer for whomever is playing them. But I degrees, I really do not think Brett wanted to play tonight in the cold, how else could the Giants have the ball for over 40 minutes in a game at Green Bay!!!!!!


Even as a life long Wisconsinite and Packer fan, I have to agree with you about people taking the Packers waaay to seriously around here. I have always envisioned a Green Bay TV station newscast starting out as follows:

Anchor Man: "NUCLEAR HOLOCAUST DESTROYS WORLD! But first, our exclusive interview with the guy that launders the Packers' jockstraps."


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Now THAT'S the kind of oke: I can laugh at...a LOT! :lol: :beer:

I guess I must be somewhat more tolerant of that type of fanatical behavior because I live around Bear fans. For those of you who don't, believe me when I tell you the Saturday Night Live skits about "Da Bears" and "Dikka" are not much of a stretch!

But I actually love it! Makes Sundays very interesting around here. But I will say something, and I mean it with all due respect. If you think Packer fans tend to be a little "violent"?.....try wearing your Viking colors to a Bear game in Chicago and see what happens. I've never been to a game, but some co-workers who aren't afraid of much said they wouldn't recommend it after seeing the aftermath of too much beer and blue and orange getting too close to purple and yellow......or green and gold, for that matter!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You all know the Pack is one class act, they couldn't stir up all the love and hatred they do if they were just another NFL Franchise Team. 
hee hee haww haww!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey I have no issue with people who are very involved. IE Packer rooms, weddings at the stadium etc.. Whatever turns your crank, but when it goes to the length of affecting your family or job etc.. no matter what team or sport, I have no tolerance!

My favorite time with a Packer fan was in the fall of 98! It was the second weekend of deer season. He invited me to come along and sit with him for the day in his stand. Well the game was on he had a small portable TV in the 6x8 ft blind. I was watching for deer he was watching the game when about 2:30 a nice 6x5 whitetail buck followed a hot doe into the marsh. He said shot if for me,[ legal in WI]. I did and the doe for me.

Needless to say he was a bit sorry he passed on that deer!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Found an example for you Ron......

Plymouth man allegedly beat girlfriend after Packers game

Sheboygan Press staff

A 44-year-old Plymouth man was charged with felony reckless endangerment Tuesday after he allegedly beat and choked and tried to stab his 19-year-old girlfriend early Monday morning.

According to the criminal complaint:

The victim told police she and her boyfriend, Brian G. Oakley, 409 Fremont St., had watched the Green Bay Packers game at a friend's house, during which Oakley became very intoxicated. On the way back to Oakley's house, he became enraged, punching the dashboard.

When they arrived at the house, Oakley threw the victim to the ground in the garage. She got up and entered the house, where Oakley threw her into the wall and kicked her while she lay on the ground.

The victim was able to stand up, but Oakley threw her to the floor again, grabbed her by her coat and dragged her into the living room where he began choking her to the point where she could barely breathe. He then put her over the arm of the couch and choked her, telling her, "I could break your neck," then threw her back to the floor and continued to choke her, causing her to nearly lose consciousness each time.

The victim said when Oakley eased up choking her, she then told him she would do anything he wanted, to which he replied he wanted to kill her and left the room to get a knife.

The victim was able to get out of the house and ran down the middle of Fremont Street toward a Park Avenue house where she tried to get help, but nobody was home. Oakley caught up to her and attempted to stab her with several knives. She was able to get away from him and found help at another house on the same road, where she called police and was taken by ambulance to a local hospital.

Upon arriving at Oakley's house, officers found Oakley in the kitchen, with no shirt on, surrounded by 10 or more knives and a large samurai-style sword sticking straight up from the wooden kitchen floor, along with several sets of nunchucks scattered around the room. As officers talked to Oakley, they noticed he was bleeding and saw blood spatters on the floor and walls.

Oakley attempted to lunge for his samurai sword and was Tasered twice before officers could handcuff him.

Oakley was charged with second-degree reckless endangerment-domestic abuse, misdemeanor battery-domestic abuse, resisting an officer and bail jumping. Oakley was currently out on bail for a November incident in which he was charged with battery. If convicted on all counts, Oakley faces six and a half years in prison and $55,000 in fines.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Oakley attempted to lunge for his samurai sword and was Tasered twice before officers could handcuff him."

Now that's an irrate Packer's fan. And a big one at that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I rest my case!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Now that's an irrate Packer's fan. And a big one at that. :eyeroll:


Wow thats an understatement!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> I rest my case!!!!! :eyeroll:


Do I really need to school you again in making statements about a minority of people when the majority are class acts? I guess all Minnesotans must be worthless because Vang killed 7 WI hunters. I guess all ND hunters must be violators because of Schlecht, Siemers, the Teacher who got busted a few years ago, etc! Give me a break...it's so funny to see you try to pass of your anger for Packer nation with a few stories. Do you realize you're citing a few from hundreds of thousands? :eyeroll:

Ron, out of curiousity, what's your profession?

You really are clueless.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Found an example for you Ron......
> 
> Plymouth man allegedly beat girlfriend after Packers game
> 
> ...


Ken,

I cannot believe you posted that...Think about this...

Do you really think being a Packer fan caused him to beat his girlfriend that bad and do the things he did? If so, I've lost a lot of respect for you. He was heavily intoxicated...anything could have set him off. Think about what his background must be in order to commit such a travesty.

Tying the Packers to this article/tragic event is like assuming a female or male adult preyed on a teenager because they were a teacher. It's not because they were a teacher...it happens because they are sick people, but "Teacher rapes Boy" looks better in the headlines.

The only relation to the beating and the Packers is that they were on their way home from watching them. How do you know they didn't fight over her flirting with another guy, maybe she wouldn't provide sexual favors, etc.

Now, if you want to cite alcohol as a contributing factor in many of these cases, I think you'll have a better leg to stand on than saying it's because they are Packer fans.

Come on Ken, citing an article that states nothing other than they watched the game and he later beats the crap out of her as a way to tie Packer fans to violence is ridiculous. :eyeroll:

BTW, any of you on here that are Catholics, I bet your priest likes little boys, because after all, here on Nodak...the minority is the proof! Just ask Ron Gilmore!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree Taddy, this is getting a little old! I am a life long WI resident, and just like anywhere else for the most part the people here are wonderful. You cannot generalize the residents of an entire state or every fan of a football team by a few idiots.

I think Ken posted that story for the irony of it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I love it guys!!! I hope your laughing as hard as me about your sportfanatic conversation. :lol: Look in the mirror :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Check out the incidnet reports in the Wis State Journal for Jan 21 and then compare it to the 14th!

Then go back and compare it to the Monday report the week before the Chicago game and the week after, and also the Thursday night game against Dallas.
:eyeroll:

Then Taddy come back and tell me I am clueless!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Check out the incidnet reports in the Wis State Journal for Jan 21 and then compare it to the 14th!
> 
> Then go back and compare it to the Monday report the week before the Chicago game and the week after, and also the Thursday night game against Dallas.
> :eyeroll:
> ...


You are...you're missing the whole point. It has nothing to do with being a Packer fan...these people that commit these crimes do so because of who they are as people, not fans. This is not like a gang where there are initiations to become part of the Packer Clan!

You didn't answer my question. What profession are you in?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Ron, consider this.

You've made it very clear that you believe with all your heart that the crime statistics you've quoted are entirely accurate, and I freely admit it may be so. But the point that matters most is YOU believe it to be fact.

You've also made it very clear in numerous posts how happy you are each time the Packers are beaten...regardless of who beats them, because by your own admission you were rooting for the team GB was playing at the time.

But what does that say about you if you are so happy after a loss even knowing full well many innocent women and children will pay the price as a result?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Csquared said:


> Hey Ron, consider this.
> 
> You've made it very clear that you believe with all your heart that the crime statistics you've quoted are entirely accurate, and I freely admit it may be so. But the point that matters most is YOU believe it to be fact.
> 
> ...


Oh BUUUUUUURRRRRRNNNNNNN! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron,

I forgot about your ties to the Police world...oh this will be too easy.

A few of the 310,000 Google returns for "Police Officer Brutality"

http://www.totalinjury.com/article_chic ... tality.asp

http://net127.com/2003/12/02/cincinnati ... -to-death/

Using your ingenious deductive reasoning, it's clear Police Officers are very bad and should be feared. Furthermore, they must take themselves entirely too serious. I must never trust another again... :eyeroll:

I hope you spend 1/2 the effort researching something constructive like how to save the prairies or lobbying your officials to strengthen penalties on ND game violaters as you do bashing the Packer Fans.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Csquared, I see your point, and after consideration the disbanding of the Packers would be in the general welfare of a portion of society. So I guess maybe I need to contact the ACLU to look into a class action suit to protect the women and children of fanatical Packer fans.

Taddy I am self employed, but your attempt to shift the focus is not going to work. It is what it is. Because as in any sport, fans can be good people, bad people, rich or poor. Atheists,Christan's or any religion. What is clear though is that for those with issues, a loss by the packers for at least 20%is the trigger. Like the article Ken posted, the trigger to the rage was the packer loss. It was accompanied by an over consumption of booze which is normally present in most of the DV calls.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike,

I didn't take sides on this one either way .I just happened to read this on another site and posted it here.Do I think all Packer fans are like that guy???God,I hope not.Of course they aren't.I think there are good solid people on this forum that are Packer fans.Like you are.Plus it sounds like this guy was really liquored up.

I didn't tie the Packer loss to this beating...... it came straight from a Wisconsin Newspaper and they printed the fact that he acted like this after watching the Packers lose on Sunday.I didn't make that up.

Evidently the Sheyboygan newspaper feels the 2 are related.Look at the headline......"Plymouth man allegedly beat girlfriend after Packers game."
Doesn't it look like the the paper is saying that the Packer loss was tied to the beating???I would guess it does to most everyone who reads that otherwise why say it.

It is just 1 incident.But are there a lot more under the surface????Could be.

Oh yes and I am Catholic and I don't think all priests are child molesters.....but there certainly are more than there should be and the church sure is busy trying to cover it up.....could that also be true for some Packer fans after they lose a big game?Sure is possible.That's all I am saying here.Just showing ONE incident.

There sure are teachers who have sex with students also....on the news and in the papers all the time....Could it possibly be a problem?Yes,could be.I'm sure we don't hear about them all....only the ones who are caught.....just like this guy.

I haven't seen anyone say ALL Packer fans are this way.Nor are teachers or priests.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.packerssuck.com/main/schedule.htm

here ya go Taddy....


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, you guys must really be bored. Ron, your hatred for the Packers and their fans is unbelievable. Villainizing packer fans as being crazy, wife beating, alcoholic, criminal beasts is so far fetched it's laughable. There's a certain percentage of crazy, criminal, wacko people everywhere, not just Packer fans as you would like everyone to believe. 
Kenny, shame on you for throwing gasoline on Ronnie's fire, you should know better. Were you happy to find that article on your beloved Pukers (as you put it) deranged "fan" beating his girlfriend? Obviously that guy has some major issues and it's not because he watched a game on TV.
I think maybe this whole discussion is all just a case of "Packer Envy". 
Mark


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I fail to see why Packer backers can't see what is happening.....this stuff isn't made up.

I've said enough on this.It is what it is.A packer backer who got drunk and beat up his girfriend after watching them lose.Game over.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MOB, you are far from right in most everything.

Once again, there is no doubt that most are not good people anyway, but the loss is a trigger at a far greater rate than anything else in setting them off. Fact, not fiction, FACT.

I cannot say why so many loose sight of reality where the Packers are concerned, I cannot say why the percentages are so much higher than other sports teams as well. But I have witnessed the affects and seen them first hand.

This is as real as water freezing a 32 degrees, like it or not!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> I cannot say why the percentages are so much higher than other sports teams as well. But I have witnessed the affects and seen them first hand.
> 
> This is as real as water freezing a 32 degrees, like it or not!


Ron, so you must have some good data or have witnessed "first hand" the rest of the NFL teams fans reactions after a loss to support your claims? My guess is that this is your antipacker biased opinion based on things you have witnessed somewhere, but you have no data to back up your claims. I'd like to see some data from some of the larger urban NFL cities like Detroit, Chicago, New York, Oakland, Denver, Dallas, Philadelphia, etc. You can't say that Packer fans are more violent or distressed after a loss than anyone else. Please, prove me wrong if you can.

As far as the great article Ken posted, what kind of a guy is it who is 44, out of jail on bail and has a 19 year old girlfriend? It said he watched the packer game, does that make him a packer fan? Hum, I believe there was only 2 games left in the NFL last weekend. He could be a Vikings fan, who knows or really cares. I'll bet there was another wacko who watched that same game in Minneapolis and committed some heinous acts afterward, is he a packer fan then too?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

There is some serious small weiner syndrome going on this thread.

Kinda surprising coming from a couple of esteemed overthehillers. :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I guess I fail to see why Packer backers can't see what is happening.....this stuff isn't made up.
> 
> .


I agree. I don't think this thread is a slam on all packer fans. It is just saying their herd has more bad beef when they loose. The #s don't lie.

Another example would be the waterfowl hunting forums. There is a big increase in crap posts once the season is over. More than deer, rabbit, turkey and fishing forums when their seasons end. I don't think that is a dig on all waterfowlers. We just have more bad beef in our herd.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

This thread is a good example of why I quit going to High School Sports for entertainment. To many sport crazed wackos hollering names at Referee's, Coaches and even the kids. But then maybe I'm a fool and believe GAMES are only for fun and entertainment, whether you play or watch.

Many of the same wackos have crossed over and think hunting is another GAME or sport. Very disrespectful to the animals God provided for us as food. God did not say go forth and compete to see who can kill the most or even the biggest, he said go forth multiply and care for the garden and everything in it. That means Conservation boys, the order came from the top.

I believe this is all in jest, if not it is the worst example of sportsmanship this site has ever allowed its young people to be subjected to.


----------

